# Free to Good home



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

This is awesome! I also comb Craigs List and other local places. Okay if I use this?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

That is awful that it happens.I must say though that this in not always the case.Buddy , my latest and second Golden boy, was offered free "to a good home".The day after he came to me he was taken to meet the doctor for shots and a nice checkup.He will be at a professional groomer by next week getting matts cleaned up(still looking for groomer who doesn't crate , nice lead on one though) , and he was introduced to a couch and bed opportunity at night time.I am far from rich but my pups are children and should they need something extra that is expensive we shall figure it out immediately.Same thing goes for Peaches ( a Golden girl I will be meeting very soon) her current owner is not asking for a fee.Only a great home where she will have other golden's as part of her family.I can't say that there will never be a time when I may allow a litter of babies but I could not even fathom the way some are used strictly for this purpose over and over.I am not a breeder and have no grand dreams of becoming one but I also do not consider a family who lets their dog have ONE litter of babies and then getting her spayed a breeder.I currently have two little boy Golden's , one altered the other not.And they are both currently in my home .Peanut sleeping at my feet and Buddy following my 3 year old.This is just my opinion and actually not disagreeing with the post at all just saying that there are exceptions to every situation.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I do agree with a free pet is a disposable pet. I am sure not all the time, but it does happen that people take it and can not and will not care for it. That is too bad.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> That is awful that it happens.I must say though that this in not always the case.Buddy , my latest and second Golden boy, was offered free "to a good home".The day after he came to me he was taken to meet the doctor for shots and a nice checkup.He will be at a professional groomer by next week getting matts cleaned up(still looking for groomer who doesn't crate , nice lead on one though) , and he was introduced to a couch and bed opportunity at night time.I am far from rich but my pups are children and should they need something extra that is expensive we shall figure it out immediately.Same thing goes for Peaches ( a Golden girl I will be meeting very soon) her current owner is not asking for a fee.Only a great home where she will have other golden's as part of her family.I can't say that there will never be a time when I may allow a litter of babies but I could not even fathom the way some are used strictly for this purpose over and over.I am not a breeder and have no grand dreams of becoming one but I also do not consider a family who lets their dog have ONE litter of babies and then getting her spayed a breeder.I currently have two little boy Golden's , one altered the other not.And they are both currently in my home .Peanut sleeping at my feet and Buddy following my 3 year old.This is just my opinion and actually not disagreeing with the post at all just saying that there are exceptions to every situation.


You are the one and millon exception, and thank you for taking Buddy in. You may have saved him from one of the fates listed in the article above. And I'm sure that if there had been a nominal adoption fee you would have been happy to pay it too.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

PeanutsMom said:


> That is awful that it happens.I must say though that this in not always the case.Buddy , my latest and second Golden boy, was offered free "to a good home".The day after he came to me he was taken to meet the doctor for shots and a nice checkup.He will be at a professional groomer by next week getting matts cleaned up(still looking for groomer who doesn't crate , nice lead on one though) , and he was introduced to a couch and bed opportunity at night time.I am far from rich but my pups are children and should they need something extra that is expensive we shall figure it out immediately.Same thing goes for Peaches ( a Golden girl I will be meeting very soon) her current owner is not asking for a fee.Only a great home where she will have other golden's as part of her family.I can't say that there will never be a time when I may allow a litter of babies but I could not even fathom the way some are used strictly for this purpose over and over.I am not a breeder and have no grand dreams of becoming one but I also do not consider a family who lets their dog have ONE litter of babies and then getting her spayed a breeder.I currently have two little boy Golden's , one altered the other not.And they are both currently in my home .Peanut sleeping at my feet and Buddy following my 3 year old.This is just my opinion and actually not disagreeing with the post at all just saying that there are exceptions to every situation.



its great that you were able to save Buddy and give him an awesome home... and yeah there are exceptions but there are a lot of not nice people that do things with these dogs and I just thought i would share the article.... 

as a foster mom for rescue we hear all kinds of stories and it would surprise you some of the things people do to dogs...its just sad..


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> You are the one and millon exception, and thank you for taking Buddy in. You may have saved him from one of the fates listed in the article above. And I'm sure that if there had been a nominal adoption fee you would have been happy to pay it too.



Well ,of course ! I agree that it can end up very badly.I actually know it for a fact.Next door to my parents old house is a home where they have up to 6 different breeds of purebred dogs in pairs having puppys there constant.I have seen postings online from them stating "looking for female chi" etc. These animals range from as big as Bull Mastiff to little "tea cup" breeds.When one jumped out of a window while in labor and ended up not being able to breed any longer she was sold "at a discount".This dog was way past her "prime" regarding age and did not deserve to be a puppy machine.My mom used to bring her special treats from our leftovers.She was huge but very nice.Poor baby.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You know Lil, nothing surprises me anymore, but I will NEVER understand how people can do the things they do to animals.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> You know Lil, nothing surprises me anymore, but I will NEVER understand how people can do the things they do to animals.


Oh I know... i cant imagine doing some of the things they do...... My dogs are my kids and i am usually in debt up to my eyeballs to the vet because of them but wouldnt have it any other way... but there are a lot of people who dont feel that way..

We have 2 goldens possibly coming into rescue and they are 9 and 12 yrs old. Have lived outside in a dog pen their whole lives and they have never seen their first HW pill.. so if they are HW positive we are talking about a 1000.00 vet bill just for that and thats not including shots and getting them fixed... if only people knew how hard HW treatment is on them... grrr.. just makes me mad..

We got a boy in the other day (Alex) who was found as a stray.. He is also HW positive and has to be fixed.. hes skinny as a rail but just a sweetie from what the rescue has told me... but we figuire he was dumped by someone because of how skinny he is.. 

And my sisters cocker that she adopted a few years ago.. He was turned into the shelter with a broken foot.. and it had never been fixed.. this poor dog could hardly walk... He was at the rescue for over a year because no one wanted a 3 legged dog... he could have been fixed when it first happend... My sister loves him and hes a perfect fit for her but just stuff like that is just crazy...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Lil,
I totally agree to everything you have said. It just amazes me how people throw animals away like trash. I check CraigsList everyday and whenever I see purebreed animals I always contact rescues for that breed. There is also a woman that posts everyday all the animals available at the shelter here that is a high kill shelter. And one day she posted that at least 10 dogs found homes because of her posting. And she is always posting things like you wrote. Thank you for all that you do for the rescues and animals all over.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I often write to people too when I find dogs free to good homes on our local classified websites. Usually I get told in a none to polite way where to go! Oh well.... I say it's worth a try though!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Even with what I am going through I can't imagine just saying here is a free dog come and get it. I have to rehome a couple of but no way in he** Craigslist...pluuuease. Like what you are sending them Lil.

Hooch


----------

